
Ask HN: Study Roadmap - motxilo
I am finishing chapter 3 of SICP, doing all the exercises in the book, and I would like to keep improving my programming and CS skills, right after I am done with it -say, by 2075 plus or minus. The following is a list of titles that I consider might help me out to that end:<p>* SICP<p>* The Little Schemer<p>* Essentials of Programming Languages<p>* The Seasoned Schemer<p>* Lisp In Small Pieces<p>* PAIP<p>* The Scheme Programming Language<p>* Introduction to the Design &#38; Analysis of Algorithms<p>* CLRS<p>* The Art of Prolog<p>* The Reasoned Schemer<p>* Programming Language Pragmatics<p>* Concrete Abstractions<p>* Introduction to the Theory of Computation<p>* The New Turing Omnibus<p>* Beautiful Code<p>* The Elements of Computing Systems<p>* Mastering Regular Expressions<p>* Code<p>* GEB<p>I plan to interleave those reads with some discrete math, as to help me specifically with the toughest CS stuff. This might take years, I know!<p>What items would you change, add, remove? What about the order?<p>I'm very interested in your opinions, fellows.
======
thinkalone
I don't have any recommendations, but I remember someone putting together a
similar list on reddit -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/ch0wt/a_reading_list_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/ch0wt/a_reading_list_for_the_selftaught_computer/)

~~~
motxilo
That's really helpful. Thanks!

